
Ask HN: How to use Android phones as programming environment? - yewenjie
I have to live without a laptop for about a month. I am looking for the best practices for programming from an Android phone, (and with a big screen Android TV if required). My phone has 8GB of RAM and is rooted. I am a regular user of Vim&#x2F; Emacs and would like to use those rather than GUI apps.<p>What&#x27;s your experience with bluetooth keyboards? Has anybody used Android TVs as the display with proper GNU&#x2F;Linux installations on the phone?
======
mmvs
Looks like one of the possibilities would be using a samsung phone that
supports Samsung DEX:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU0cN_HcwMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU0cN_HcwMY)

